# Need a snake repellent



## rcb (Apr 11, 2014)

Does anyone have a recommendation for a snake repellent that actually works? I'm tired of going out to pick up one of my orchids only to be startled by a black snake slithering along the bench. Just happened again a couple minutes ago. And the snake has the audacity to look at me like I'm doing something wrong. Excuse me Mr. Snake but I pay the property taxes. Lol

I'm told the ones you buy at the store are a waste of money.. Opinions?

They probably are going after the anoles that hang out on my plants, and although being originally a Northerner, it took some getting used to the anoles, they keep my plants pest free, so I don't have to use pesticides.

But the snakes are too much.

Unfortunately a dog is not an option.

Anything?

Renee


----------



## Chicago Chad (Apr 11, 2014)

I have heard that people who travel across the border (Mexico to the US) ward off snakes by rubbing garlic on theur shoes. It may not be a preferable scent to you but it seems to work for them.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Apr 11, 2014)

This guy here: http://jackmaryetc.com/Birds/images/Critters/BlackRacker.htm ?

He also eats rodents. Post him to Ray so he can have something to deal with his mice...

I don't know of any snake repellents... I'm normally trying to attract them. Ammonia solution might work (ammonia soaked rags).


----------



## Clark (Apr 11, 2014)

Florida is a great place for snakes.
Last trip down I was able to get touchy/feely with a rather large rat snake.
Had nice color to it.

Other times it was like tripping over Sistrurus miliarius barbouri during some walks.
The rattle is inaudible. Somewhat of a let down.

I never heard of snake repellent.
My grandmother beat them silly with a rake.
Good luck.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 11, 2014)

what about a mongoose.......................


----------



## gonewild (Apr 11, 2014)

Fire repels snakes.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 11, 2014)

I wouldn't waste money on any of the "snake repellent" products. They are, pardon the pun, snake oil.

The practical options in any case are usually somewhat limited.

1) Eliminate food sources. In this case, I suspect you are correct, that means evicting the anoles, frogs, etc. and in turn, implies that you'd need to eliminate the prey items' food sources.
2) Eliminate hiding spots for snakes and their prey. Tough to do this, you really would need to have a pretty clear perimeter around your greenhouse for this to be remotely effective.
3) Obstruct any open spaces in the greenhouse that would be large enough for a snake to enter. Again, tough to do in your situation.
4) Introduce natural predators. Cats? Coyotes? Falcons? Neighbors kids?

Maybe consider getting a cam or something to monitor the greenhouse. That may help identify any point(s) of entry if you don't already know where the snake(s) are coming in. Then you could potentially use a targeted obstruction strategy such as sealing up a hole or covering a vent with mesh. If you leave the door open during the day for ventilation, you might need to invest in some screen or an inner screen door. If they're coming up through the ground ... time to lay a foundation.


----------



## Scott Ware (Apr 11, 2014)

Snake oil, indeed. I saw this on the shelf at a hardware store in Arizona. First glance at the ingredients makes one wonder whether the mission is to send the snake slithering away, or to soothe its toothache.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2014)

Snakes, that don't attack you, are your friends. If you don't give them a warm place to hang out they should leave.


----------



## Scott Ware (Apr 11, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Snakes, that don't attack you, are your friends. If you don't give them a warm place to hang out they should leave.



How does that work for people who grow orchids on the kitchen stove?


----------



## abax (Apr 11, 2014)

Why bother non-poisonous snakes at all? Black snakes in particular keep
rodent populations under control and won't hurt you or your orchids.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 12, 2014)

I agree...it's far more interested in your mice than your anoles.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 12, 2014)

Scott Ware said:


> How does that work for people who grow orchids on the kitchen stove?



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## rcb (Apr 12, 2014)

Yes it is a black racer. And I know he isn't venomous, but I don't want him on my benches while I am there. I know he hangs out in the concrete blocks my water barrel sits on, that I can deal with, because I don't reach in there.

As for noise, I'm not quiet out there, but I'll try being noisier.

MHR - all my benches are in the open, not in a greenhouse, so snakes have easy access.

But it isn't going to hurt anything to put out mothballs or garlic, so I will try that.

Thanks for the comments.

Renee


----------



## Clark (Apr 12, 2014)

rcb said:


> MHR - all my benches are in the open, not in a greenhouse, so snakes have easy access.
> Renee


----------



## gonewild (Apr 12, 2014)

Don't put out garlic, snakes may really like garlicanole.


----------



## Trithor (Apr 12, 2014)

I have a big problem with snakes around the house at the farm. The ground snakes (puffadders) are not too much of a problem apart from being poisonous. They are easily kept away using ammonia sprayed at the doors, or a sprinkling of granular swimming pool chlorine. The problem are the semi arboreal and arboreal snakes (rinkhals - a type of cobra, cape cobra and black mamba) The rinkhals are often found around houses and barns, and can be a very big problem, especially for pets. The mamba are very aggressive and territorial, and easily dispatch dogs, cats wild game and of course humans. They are attracted to the house because of bats, squirrels and wood hoopoes. The easies way of dealing with this group in all honesty is with a 12 Gauge. The shotgun plays havoc with the paint finishes, thatch roof and furniture, but any damage is preferable to having a resident mamba in your kitchen! I have noticed that all the snakes are repelled by chlorine (the best for durability are the chlorine tablets from swimming pools). I have heard that the 'harpic' chlorine toilet deodorisers work as well, but I have not tried them myself. These might be the best bet for you, as you can hang them on your benches. I have also heard that most aromatic sprays such as citronella mosquito repellent work as well, but I doubt they will have any form of lasting effect.
A few years ago we got a few solar powered snake repellers which were manufactured in Australia. They are meant to work by making a vibration every minute or so. They might work on Australian snakes, but seemed to have no effect on our African snakes at all.


----------



## Ray (Apr 12, 2014)

Moth Balls scattered around the perimeter will discourage them.

They do not keep groundhogs away, unfortunately.


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 12, 2014)

Trithor said:


> IThe ground snakes (puffadders) are not too much of a problem apart from being poisonous. They are easily kept away using ammonia sprayed at the doors, or a sprinkling of granular swimming pool chlorine. The problem are the semi arboreal and arboreal snakes (rinkhals - a type of cobra, cape cobra and black mamba) The rinkhals are often found around houses and barns, and can be a very big problem, especially for pets. The mamba are very aggressive and territorial, and easily dispatch dogs, cats wild game and of course humans. They are attracted to the house because of bats, squirrels and wood hoopoes.



I think this puts everything in perspective . . .


----------



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## lepetitmartien (Apr 12, 2014)

Trithor said:


> A few years ago we got a few solar powered snake repellers which were manufactured in Australia. They are meant to work by making a vibration every minute or so. They might work on Australian snakes, but seemed to have no effect on our African snakes at all.


Simple: australian snakes are retard, and africans know better! :rollhappy:

Btw, it's what we use (well, those unable to use a can standing upside down on a wood pole) against taupes. 


MaryPientka said:


> I think this puts everything in perspective . . .


Sure!


----------

